# Help!  What is this?



## GregoryBrown27 (Aug 4, 2022)

Found this in the woods in Arkansas.  Fixing it up for my almost 2 year old daughter, but I’ve never seen anything quite like it.  I’m guessing it’s post 1964 maybe before 1975.  My internet searching shows similar wheels on a Raleigh.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Modern and, I believe, Asian made.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 6, 2022)

Man, it's weird and cool. Are the tires solid? Or inflatible


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Sep 1, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Man, it's weird and cool. Are the tires solid? Or inflatible



The tires are solid plastic.  I’m assuming it had a plastic fender on the front.  It has provisions for a fender, but no fender and I know some bikes of this era had plastic fenders.  I’m fabricating a fender (and seat) for it. All the wheels are pinned on with cotter pins (as well as the pedal pegs) and the rear wheels appears to have had caps on them to dress the axle/cotter pins.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 2, 2022)

GregoryBrown27 said:


> The tires are solid plastic.  I’m assuming it had a plastic fender on the front.  It has provisions for a fender, but no fender and I know some bikes of this era had plastic fenders.  I’m fabricating a fender (and seat) for it. All the wheels are pinned on with cotter pins (as well as the pedal pegs) and the rear wheels appears to have had caps on them to dress the axle/cotter pins.




Unusual, I have a rear attachment for that tricycle, it has the same wheels on each side with two seats....

Rafael


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 2, 2022)

Oddly contagious, eh? Here's the little weirdo that grabbed my attention


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Sep 9, 2022)

After searching the internet with some of the suggestions provided here (per Freqman1).  I searched “Asian Tricycle” and clicked on photos until I came across this posted on Etsy.  The top tub is single, where mine is double, the fender setup is different and the front wheels are attached differently, but for the most part it looks the same.  The header badge appears to say “Lion”, and under it “Made In Japan”.  I believe it to be the same maker as the tricycle I have.  I think it’s super neat.  
I think the one I have is from the early to mid 70’s and the Etsy one is later 70’s - early 80’s.  The colors may have been the same, but mine has faded to an orange ( areas under the head tube are still red). In the 70’s Japan was trying to develop more efficient manufacturing process and I think the changes in these bikes reflects those attempts.  The Etsy bike looks like some attempts to lower costs.
Probably not many were purchased and probably less survived, so this will be a cool project.  I’m going for a 70’s chopper/ moto theme.


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Sep 9, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Unusual, I have a rear attachment for that tricycle, it has the same wheels on each side with two seats....
> 
> Rafael



Interesting, because the example I found seems to have been welded at some point (rusty area).  Looks like a weak point in this design.  Post a picture if you get the opportunity.  Thanks!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 1, 2022)

GregoryBrown27 said:


> Interesting, because the example I found seems to have been welded at some point (rusty area).  Looks like a weak point in this design.  Post a picture if you get the opportunity.  Thanks! View attachment 1693423


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Oct 9, 2022)

A tricycle built for two!  Now that is unique!


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Oct 23, 2022)

The kids can enjoy this one again!  The 70’s moto theme came out really neat and my daughter seems to love playing with it!  Fabricated the seat, sissy bar pad, and front fender, cleared the patina on the frame and painted the rest.  Pedals and grips came from eBay.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 23, 2022)

You did a great job cleaning and brightening that tricycle up! Your daughter looks like she approves of the finished trike.
Dave


----------



## GregoryBrown27 (Oct 24, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> You did a great job cleaning and brightening that tricycle up! Your daughter looks like she approves of the finished trike.
> Dave



I’m a little silly in that I feel like these things have a soul, and I feel like the tricycle itself is happy to be out of the dirt and back in the hands of a child.


----------

